# Hurricane



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I hit Hurricane Lake Saturday with little success but at least I got bit. 2 little knot heads. There were quite a few boats out but catching small ones. It should be getting better here in about a month for the shellcrackers to move in. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

I was at Hurricane saturday as well with Olive Baptist church bass club,I finished third with 3 fish at 5.87 pounds,I caught probably 20 bass but was hard to find any over 12 inches.Sorry no Pic's they where all returned to the lake.We also had the LUNKER that tipped the scales at 3.81 pounds.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish I would have caught 20 just for the feel of it! Good job on your catch. If you don't mind what were you catching them on?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

wont be long now.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fishallyear said:


> wont be long now.


I know right I'm getting ready! :thumbup:


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Caught them early on jerk bait,then a wacky-senko,and finally deep15+ crankbait.


----------

